#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Напоследок -- от Юй Кана Цхултриму Тращи.

## Егор Пархо

Вынужденно зарегился на форуме под новым ником только для того, чтобы забрать отсюда -- из своего же профиля -- личный альбом "Формы воды", необходимый нынче для дела. После чего собирался самозабаниться под новым ником. При этом оказалось, что совершенно безобидные  альбомы забаненного изничтожаются, похоже, на корню. Ну и ладно, не беда и не печаль. : )
Но при этом обнаружились несколько сравнительно свежих модерских постов, в очередной раз безосновательно, как водится, порочащих мою персональную персону : ).
Придётся внести коррективы, что и делаю.




> Сообщение от *Цхултрим Тращи*
> 
> 
> Юй Кан последнее время лишь вступал в постоянные перепалки с Аионом и постил кринжовый несмешной юмор, и никакой деятельности, которая бы характеризовала его как уважаемого переводчика и буддиста, на форуме он уже давно не вёл. Разбанивать его просто потому что вы к нему испытываете симпатию, это неуважение к другим пользователям форума


Ну, что касается вранья о постоянной перепалке, то Айон уже дезавуировал оное, за что ему -- спасибо.
А вот касательно переводов Юй Кана...

Не так давно (весной этого года) здесь, в БФ, был выложен линк на мой перевод книги Тханиссаро Бхиккху "Юмор Будды". Книга объёмистая, порядка двухсот страниц, потому перевод её (а я вообще перевожу очень неспешно) занял около двух лет.

Чуть раньше, на исходе прошлого года на том же сайте была выложена с заменой файлов новая редакция Ланкаватара сутры.

Наконец, не будь я забанен в БФ, здесь появился бы линк на мой совсем недавний оригинальный перевод Кхаггависана сутты ("Рог носорога или Сутта о носороге"), посвящённой, как полагают буддологи, пути паччекабудды/пратьекабудды.

В общем, если кому интересны мои переводческие работы, он может просто подписаться на рассылку сайта http://daolao.ru/

_"...постил кринжовый несмешной юмор..."_
Странно... Объяснял ведь уже тому же Цхултриму, что юмор юмору рознь. Потому ничего особенного в том, что юмор, понятный кому-то, может оказаться неприемлемым для другого. Но тут дело даже не в этом...
Помню, как некогда пришлось анализировать для Цхултрима же текст одной из песен БГ, возмутивших того же Цхултрима. И по ходу прений БГ был удостоен моим оппонентом эпитета "кадавр" (т.е. труп, мертвяк). Просто потому, что текст той песни оказался для Цхултрима чуть не оскорбительным в свете буддизма Ваджраяны. Вот.
Теперь то же происходит с непонятным для Цхултрима юмором от Юй Кана: кринжовый (т.е. гадкий, мерзкий), мол.

В итоге оказывается, что во всём виновата не непонятливость (сочетаемая с неразвитостью ЧЮ) Цхултрима, а мерзость и отстойность всего, ему непонятного.

----------

Aion (06.05.2021), Vega (06.05.2021), Жан-Батист (07.05.2021)

----------


## Абхиван

Странно. Буддийский форум превратился в отхожее место для всяких колдунов, экстрасенсов и психов. Они вольготно себя здесь чувствуют, а забанили Юй Кана. Очень странно.

----------

Vega (06.05.2021)

----------


## Pasha

Что по вашему психи купили на рынке болезнь?  Или они неформалы как панки?

----------


## Aion

> ...психи купили на рынке болезнь?


Они ничем, кроме масштабов заболевания от так называемых нормальных не отличаются. 


> Или они неформалы как панки?


А это тут при чём? Панк - это имидж, персона, социальная маска, к здоровью или болезни никакого отношения не имеющий элемент психики.

----------


## Ант

С т зрения среднестатистического обывателя, буддист - уже "псих". Но...
"У мужика на машине, возле психушки отвалилось колесо. Вытащил запаску и бегает вокруг машины, не может найти болты… За этим его действием пристально наблюдают пациенты психбольницы, сидящие на заборе… Мужик, не найдя болтов, в отчаянии сидит возле машины. Сидящие на заборе ему говорят: А колёса могут ехать на трёх болтах? 
Мужик отвечает: Да, конечно могут. Тогда наблюдавшие ему говорят: Так ты с каждого колеса по болту скрути, прикрути колесо и ехай… 
Спасибо — обрадовался мужик. 
Как вы додумались-то??? 
— Ну так мы же психи, а не дебилы!"
Т е извлечение "пользы" (для себя :Smilie: ) из рассмотрения любого поставленного вопроса, несомненно рационально. Польза от участия Юй Кана на форуме тоже (была).
Единственно, что радует в этой истории, это его отношение к освобождению от форума (вынужденному), как к освобождению от одной из зависимостей... Т что удачи.

----------

Aion (08.05.2021), Pasha (07.05.2021), Егор Пархо (07.05.2021)

----------

